# Phil & Teds strollers -- who sells them?



## gyre (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi, does anyone know any shops that stock "Phil & Teds E3" baby strollers/baby buggies in Dubai? (I'd also buy a good used one if anyone is selling.)

Thanks!


----------

